# Microchipping £7 @ Walsall RSPCA



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Microchipping EventEvery year thousands of pets are lost or stolen. Microchipping is a quick and painless procedure where a small chip, the size of a grain of rice, is implanted under the animals skin. The microchip then stores a unique number which corresponds with owners details so if the pet is ever lost/stolen the owner can be contacted.

We are holding a microchipping event for cats and rabbits on


Saturday 5th March 2011
Between 12 - 3pm

at

Aldridge Community Centre
Middlemore Lane, Aldridge, Walsall, WS9 8AN.

Microchipping will cost £7 per animal.

All cats and rabbits must be in secure carriers.

If you have any questions, please contact the Walsall RSPCA branch
On 0845 272 3570 or email us at [email protected]

We will be holding events in the near future for dog microchipping.
Please keep checking the website for more details.


----------

